# The best way to carry plywood



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Check out this handy tool.

http://www.gorillagripper.com/videos/commercial.html


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I thought you were posting something about plywood, can you please post that info.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice gimmick. Nice advertising. But I wouldn't spend good money on the piece of crap. If it's as hard to load plywood as those two guys show, you better get a desk job.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I could see the benefit if you were climbing a ladder or carrying it through a finished home (usually I carry 'em pretty high)


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The best way is to have your apprentice carry it. :lol:


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

outdoor junkie said:


> Nice gimmick. Nice advertising. But I wouldn't spend good money on the piece of crap. If it's as hard to load plywood as those two guys show, you better get a desk job.


What piece of crap? 
For that matter, what plywood, what 2 guys?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ih772 said:


> The best way is to have your apprentice carry it. :lol:


 Plus there is a correct way to carry it without that thing ,Mich


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

there's plywood in that commercial? didn't see any.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually it looks like a pretty handy tool for contractors like myself. I'm a one man crew and don't have anyone else with me. I do most of my work alone so there's nobody to help move stuff like that. Looks like a good idea and tool to me!

John


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful tool to me! That metal thing is nice also. To answer the question however, the best way is to have HER carry it! Although, I wouldn't get alot of work done!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

ih772 said:


> The best way is to have your apprentice carry it. :lol:


 i second that:lol:


----------

